# Cool



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cap idea sobre la paraula *cool* en aquest paràgraf? 

The result is an assemblage of *‘cool’* and hierarchical order that that the aspirant natives – despite his/her wealth, westernisation, public school backgrounds, cultivation of *cool* - can never equal, doomed to remain marginal, uneasy, second-best beachcombers. 

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## xarruc

Usa "cool" com el paràmetre de ésser 'guay'.

Deu meu! Sembla que traduiexes un article de un intelectualoide!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xarruc said:


> Usa "cool" com el paràmetre de ésser 'guay'.


 
Really? Ostres! És que el to general és bastant formal, no m'atreveixo pas a posar-hi "guai"... Déu meu! Ja veurem què acabo fent!

Gràcies, Xarruc!


----------



## ajohan

Es veritat que moltes vegades es tradueix per 'guay' en el castellà de BCN. Jo consideraria "una barreja de comportament distant i ...." però és molt difícil i apart de les dificultats de registre, 'guay' no és un substantiu.
I 'ojo' amb la traducció de 'public school'. Suposo que ja saps que en l'anglès britànic 'public school' vol dir 'escola privada d'elit' i no pas 'escola pública'.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> Es veritat que moltes vegades es tradueix per 'guay' en el castellà de BCN. Jo consideraria "una barreja de comportament distant i ...." però és molt difícil i apart de les dificultats de registre, 'guay' no és un substantiu.
> I 'ojo' amb la traducció de 'public school'. Suposo que ja saps que en l'anglès britànic 'public school' vol dir 'escola privada d'elit' i no pas 'escola públic'.


 
Many thanks, Ahojan. I'll bear in mind all your remarks. That "cool" bit is going to give me a hard time, I bet... As for public school, yes I know all about them  (though I never went to one of them). Eaton en seria el paradigma, oi?

A big thank you for all your help! And mind you, my doubts will keep on pouring throughout the weekend, I'm afraid...


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Many thanks, Ahojan. I'll bear in mind all your remarks. That "cool" bit is going to give me a hard time, I bet... As for public school, yes I know all about them  (though I never went to one of them). Eaton en seria el paradigma, oi?
> 
> A big thank you for all your help! And mind you, my doubts will keep on pouring throughout the weekend, I'm afraid...



Perdó per la intromissió, però em sembla que et refereixes a Eton.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Perdó per la intromissió, però em sembla que et refereixes a Eton.


 
Xiquet, tens tota la raó del món: Eton_College Ho veieu, que jo mai no vaig anar a Eton? Si no sé ni escriure el nom! O potser és perquè sóc noia!  I, Brau, d'intromissió, gens: si és tracta que tothom digui la seva, no?

Have a great day all!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu:

No estic segur del tot, però jo diria que "cultivation of cool" podria esser "el seus intentes per esser guay", però no és més que una idea.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Cap idea sobre la paraula *cool* en aquest paràgraf?
> 
> The result is an assemblage of *‘cool’* and hierarchical order that that the aspirant natives – despite his/her wealth, westernisation, public school backgrounds, cultivation of *cool* - can never equal, doomed to remain marginal, uneasy, second-best beachcombers.
> 
> Moltes gràcies!




Though "cool" has many shades of meaning that can't quite be rendered in a single Catalan word, I think in this case you could use "aplom": Seguretat impertorbable en les maneres, en les accions, possessió de si mateix.


----------



## ajohan

Yes Lou, I think you've got it with 'aplom'. To be honest, I hear more Spanish than Catalan on an everday basis and in that language 'aplomo' seems to fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dinner on me one of these days, guys!


----------

